# Zyzz. Wtf is this?



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 12, 2017)

Lol wtf kind of name is Zyzz? Also why did this guy have such a big following? His fans were about 14 years old on average.


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 12, 2017)

Btw when the media glorifies these types, little kids who are freshmans and sophomores in high school feel that steroid use is the way to go. I find it disgusting that adults who run bodybuilding sites would even do this. Knowing that it will lead to kids abusing drugs.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 12, 2017)

uh....whats your point man?

everyone in the bodybuilding world know he had a serious drug problem and killed himself with it...

he was absolutely gorgeous but obviously dying on the inside from serious abuses to himself. no one condones that that understands what happened


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2017)

Lovetogetjacked said:


> Lol wtf kind of name is Zyzz? Also why did this guy have such a big following? His fans were about 14 years old on average.



who?


----------



## CG (Jan 12, 2017)

Zyzz was a nickname... if you're gonna shit talk someone at least know their name first 

Sheri is right though. Dude was in great shape, coulda done something positive with his life but did it for the "fame", girls and the drugs. For fucks sake he had a heart attack while getting a rub down in Thailand while on god knows what


----------



## SheriV (Jan 12, 2017)

its funny to read this and see how much bb board lingo traveled all over the place that he is accredited with starting
this states an undiagnosed congenital heart defect- idk that I buy that at all

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/people/zyzz


----------



## SheriV (Jan 12, 2017)

I actually always really liked the last pose


----------



## SheriV (Jan 12, 2017)

his brother..not as pretty..but better than many


----------



## CG (Jan 12, 2017)

God his brother is an ugly mf lol


----------



## SheriV (Jan 12, 2017)

He kinda is which is weird because they share noses and jawlines..it's like the eyes and foreheads are a little different and the brother is maybe shorter? Idk


----------



## CG (Jan 12, 2017)

Yeah the brother is shorter. Kinda creepy that he's still flying the zyzz flag so hard... or he was as of a year ago when I removed him from all my social media...and my mind lol


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 13, 2017)

They sort of look like alien life forms before all the roids. I guess they felt that they needed to change their image. 

When they were skinny they reminded me of that kid that shot up the school a couple years back here in the United States.

If I looked like them I'd take roids also.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 13, 2017)

They both put on quite a bit of size before roids...

For whatever reason I can't post the pic. The best guess for zyzz that he was about 20 or 21 before he started taking them. I'd say he's a skinny little kid of maybe 14 in his before pic.
His brother was arrested for steroids at some point before Aziz died. 
The general rumors were that he had an undiagnosed heart condition (which is new news to me) and he was partying hard in Thailand..including drug and alcohol use and had a heart attack in a sauna . .
No judgement either way on my end as to where anyone stands on it. My thoughts on it are that he was a young stupid kid that didn't know his limits who happened to have a large following both online and in person.  He traveled in a pack of pretty boys. Make of it whatever you want.


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 13, 2017)

SheriV said:


> They both put on quite a bit of size before roids...
> 
> For whatever reason I can't post the pic. The best guess for zyzz that he was about 20 or 21 before he started taking them. I'd say he's a skinny little kid of maybe 14 in his before pic.
> His brother was arrested for steroids at some point before Aziz died.
> ...



Yes a dumb fuck who let vanity get the best of him and would promote drug use to fellow posters online.  Thats a great example to set for the young people who idolize you.

Lets all go do a bunch of blow and X and lift man. Yeah thats cool! What a loser. 

BTW where is his crew now? No one gives a flying fuck about them.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdBoybKnzZw


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 13, 2017)

^^^^ as you can tell his fan base consisted of the mentally challenged new world order. The end of that video proves it.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 13, 2017)

Like I said...idc either way. I don't see how he's different than a half a dzn others that rose to relative notoriety.


----------



## Intense (Jan 13, 2017)

Lovetogetjacked said:


> Yes a dumb fuck who let vanity get the best of him and would promote drug use to fellow posters online.  Thats a great example to set for the young people who idolize you.
> 
> Lets all go do a bunch of blow and X and lift man. Yeah thats cool! What a loser.
> 
> BTW where is his crew now? No one gives a flying fuck about them.



Why are you so angry? Chances are he lived a much more eventful and fun life than you. Sure he enjoyed aas, rec drugs, and fucking randoms.. Last time I checked that's 70% of the members here in one way or another.

Happiness is relative, and happiness for one might not be the same for another.


And where does he actually "promote" aas/rec drugs? Pretty sure he just went to festivals and had a good time(correct me if I'm wrong). Sure he did them but I never remember him saying "Kids get on gear and pop some X". It's not like he asked for those kids to idolize him anyway, the guy was just living life.


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 13, 2017)

Intense said:


> Why are you so angry? Chances are he lived a much more eventful and fun life than you. Sure he enjoyed aas, rec drugs, and fucking randoms.. Last time I checked that's 70% of the members here in one way or another.
> 
> Happiness is relative, and happiness for one might not be the same for another.
> 
> ...



Don't be naive. If he didn't want those kids to idolize him, he would have never uploaded videos on you tube.


----------



## Intense (Jan 13, 2017)

Lovetogetjacked said:


> Don't be naive. If he didn't want those kids to idolize him, he would have never uploaded videos on you tube.




Define "kids".


So if I upload a video of me on youtube flexing and saying "you mirin?", I'm targeting kids correct? and you never answered my question about where it shows him promoting drug use.


Don't be a simpleton.


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 13, 2017)

Intense said:


> Define "kids".
> 
> 
> So if I upload a video of me on youtube flexing and saying "you mirin?", I'm targeting kids correct? and you never answered my question about where it shows him promoting drug use.
> ...



No you wouldn't because you were not sponsored by a supplement company marketing your protein to a certain demographic. You are not featured on internet websites either more than likely.  You uploading you tube videos would not have the same type of influence on young kids as Zyzz. No matter how great your physique was.

Guy flaunted himself in a very unprofessional and very immature cocky manner.

Part of that was plain ignorance. The other part of that was because he was picked on and bullied when he was little.


----------



## Intense (Jan 13, 2017)

Lovetogetjacked said:


> No you wouldn't because you were not sponsored by a supplement company marketing your protein to a certain demographic. You are not featured on internet websites either more than likely.  You uploading you tube videos would not have the same type of influence on young kids as Zyzz. No matter how great your physique was.
> 
> Guy flaunted himself in a very unprofessional and very immature cocky manner.
> 
> Part of that was plain ignorance. The other part of that was because he was picked on and bullied when he was little.




He flaunted himself because he had amazing genetics, much like many of the instagram "celebs" you see today. And because he was skinny in highschool now he was picked on? lol.


and how the fuck is a protein company marketed towards kids? and if he were promoting AAS verses the protein, wouldn't that be damaging to protein sales?


----------



## SheriV (Jan 13, 2017)

It's more than a little ironic to me to complain about a guy that had used and apparently liked steroids on what is essentially...a steroid site. 
I guess I don't get the beef.

He was a cocky little shit but there was no denying he was attractive..and lived his life how he wanted. As far as I know his only real skeletons in his closet were that he liked drugs and booze..and maybe that he was a male stripper if you consider that some sort of problem...
How many dudes in their late teens and early twenties like drugs and booze? 
Is it a fucked up vain role model? Sure but do is disordered eating bodybuilders that push a gram of tren a week and basically have the personality of a pineapple. Or the obsessed elite athlete that has to adhere to an insane training schedule exclusive to everything else in life.


----------

